# A noob helo



## Howard (29/7/18)

Hi Ya'll
I got started about a yr ago by a simple Question to my gf partner: "How does that e-cigg, vape things work?"
And then it was on like def-con..
We started the research, and the China shop "epi-pen"-like junk.
Played around with the idea, and did Q&A sessions w my sister and friends. 
Lo and behold, my sis had a Kangertech in her kitchen drawer and I progressed to building a RDA. Like a monkey fiddling w an Iphone, it kicked my astrix, and pissed my liquid gold all over my pants n floor. I went to Vapeshop, got tutored, and figured we start w a Ijust pen. Was fine for my gf, but I got lungs like a bagpipe, and saved for something more rambo-ish. After more extensive research on vaping, my awesome chicken bought me a Wismec gen3 for my bday. 
All & all, was such a learning exp, and now I'm happy to sell the bugger for my nxt venture and more suitable tool - the Luxotic fb. 
And i got the lady (having bn a prem baby, w tiny lungs) a equivalently baby vapey: Smok priv one kit yesterday! Yay. 
So yeh, make my week someone, so I can start afresh w her.. I'm a wine guy n judge, and vaping does wonders for my flavour-palate and vocab expression; without the cigg stink. (Thanks mom n dad for smoking pipe and combustables all my life). That's me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Hi there @Howard and welcome! Your intro was a fascinating and amusing read! Since you're a wine judge you must be very good at identifying flavours, so I would think that any juice reviews that you do would be interesting. You don't even need to do a full review - just a one or two-liner comment of any juices that you're vaping would be informative and you can do that in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-231

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/7/18)

Howard said:


> Hi Ya'll
> I got started about a yr ago by a simple Question to my gf partner: "How does that e-cigg, vape things work?"
> And then it was on like def-con..
> We started the research, and the China shop "epi-pen"-like junk.
> ...


An awesome welcome to the Ecigssa family @Howard. Awesome adventure you have had so far and thanks for sharing. Please keep sharing and asking any questions you may have, awesome knowledgeable peeps around here are always willing to help you further down the rabbit hole.

Have a ball, Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/18)

Welcome to the family @Howard enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Welcome to the forum @Howard 
Congrats on the vaping amd wishing you all the best from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have very experienced and helpful vapers here
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/7/18)

Howard said:


> Hi Ya'll
> I got started about a yr ago by a simple Question to my gf partner: "How does that e-cigg, vape things work?"
> And then it was on like def-con..
> We started the research, and the China shop "epi-pen"-like junk.
> ...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/18)

Welcome to the vape lands @Howard , and keep them setups running. Many happy clouds to you both. As everyone has said, as if you want to know, advise where you can. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Howard said:


> Hi Ya'll
> I got started about a yr ago by a simple Question to my gf partner: "How does that e-cigg, vape things work?"
> And then it was on like def-con..
> We started the research, and the China shop "epi-pen"-like junk.
> ...


Welcome, you've come to the right place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

Welcome @Howard - im sure you are going to find everything you need on here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (30/7/18)

Howard said:


> Hi Ya'll
> I got started about a yr ago by a simple Question to my gf partner: "How does that e-cigg, vape things work?"
> And then it was on like def-con..
> We started the research, and the China shop "epi-pen"-like junk.
> ...




This made my day XD thank you and welcome to the forums


----------



## Howard (1/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Hi there @Howard and welcome! Your intro was a fascinating and amusing read! Since you're a wine judge you must be very good at identifying flavours, so I would think that any juice reviews that you do would be interesting. You don't even need to do a full review - just a one or two-liner comment of any juices that you're vaping would be informative and you can do that in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-231


Most def! Will do a post maybe today..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

